# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از الان دیر نیست ؟هست ؟!اگه نیست چرا ؟اگه هست چرا ؟

## Rainbow7

خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید  :Yahoo (4): خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .

----------


## four elements

به نظر من هیچوقت برای شروع دیر نیست اگه واقعا کسی بخواد میتونه تو این سال ها خیلی ها تونستن من حتی از کسی که پزشکی قبول شده بود شنیدم یکی از دوستاش فقط تو یه ماه تونس پزشکی بیاره

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arminesfahaniha


خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .


اگه سطح درسی خوبی داری نه دیر نیست اگه سطح درسی ضعیفی داری هم دیر نیست بسته به برنامه درسی که داری و توانایی هات احتمالا می تونی قبول شی فقط نذار این ۶ ماه بشه ۵ ماه اونوقت که دیره*

----------


## _LEYLA_

اگه بخوایم از همین امروز حساب کنیم دقیقا 200 روز مونده تا کنکور :Yahoo (83): 
با احتساب اینکه اکثر بچه ها از مهر شروع میکنن یعنی فقط حدودا 90 روز از دست رفته
به عبارتی دو سوم از زمان ، هنوز باقی مونده
شدنش هم شدنیه
6 ماه زمان کمی نیست ، میشه دنیا رو تکون داد...
فقط آدمی که واقعا بخواد شروع کنه ، دیگه الان واقعا وقتشه...نزار دیر بشه

----------


## Rainbow7

> *
> 
> اگه سطح درسی خوبی داری نه دیر نیست اگه سطح درسی ضعیفی داری هم دیر نیست بسته به برنامه درسی که داری و توانایی هات احتمالا می تونی قبول شی فقط نذار این ۶ ماه بشه ۵ ماه اونوقت که دیره*


ممنون سینا جان برنامه درسی و توانایی هارو میشه توضیح بیشتری بدی چه توانایی هایی؟

----------


## Rubiker

از فردا تا یه روز مونده به کنکور 198 روز وقت داری (روز آخرم خواستی برو کنکور هنر).  13 روزشو میذاریم کنار برای اتفاقات غیر قابل پیش بینی. 185 روز داری. فرض کنیم روزات 4 تایمه هست. اگه بخای روزی 12 ساعت درس بخونی (که باید بخونی) هر تایمت میشه 3 ساعت خالص. یعنی 740 جلسه  3 ساعته داری

بر اساس نقاط ضعف و قوتت به درسا تعداد جلسه بدی. مثال: 

زیست 150 جلسه  
فیزیک 130
شیمی 130
ریاضی 100
ادبیات 65
عربی 50
دینی 65
زبان 50 
البته این جلسات بر اساس نقاط ضعف و قوت هر کس فرق داره.

به نظرت یکی نمیتونه درسی مثل فیزیک  (که اکثر سوالاتش یه جاگذاری ساده است) رو تو 130 جلسه 3 ساعته خالص برسونه 60%. یا دروس دیگه مثل عربی واقعا 50 جلسه 3 ساعته کمشه؟ خودت چی فکر میکنی؟

شیمی 130 جلسه تقریبا هر فصلش 10 جلسه میفته. بخوای شیمی رو بخونی هر فصلش رو تو 2 جلسه 3 ساعته تموم میکنی و 8 جلسه بعدیش میمونه مرور و تست. پس حتما وقت داری. به شرطی که درس بخونی و توکلت به خدا باشه

----------


## Sara_heidari

بازم از این تاپیک ها://خسته نشدین؟
الان میگیم اره میتونی و میشه ...میگی اوکی پس میشه
میری و یه ماه بعد میای میگی وای بچه ها نزدیک بهمنه و از الان میشه به پزشکی رسید؟ میگیم اره بابا میشه...
دوباره میری اسفند میای میگی با روزی ۱۵ساعت خوندن میتونم برسونم ؟ مام میگیم اره بابا  :/
بعدشم این موسسات و اینا میان میگن آهای کسانی ک تا الان نخوانده اید ...تضمین قبولی پزشکی در یک ماه!
یه سری وقایع کنکور انگار همیشه باید تکرار بشه...هر چقدم  خودتو بکشی بازم اینطوری هس...
ختم کلام آره میشه مطمئن باشه ک میشه ولی شرط داره 
باید تاوان تا الان نخوندن رو بدی!
ساعت مطالعتو از ۸ شروع کن در عرض یه ماه برسون ۱۲-۱۳  ...کیفیت مطالعه و ساعت مطالعتو ببری بالا 
دائم به هدفت فک کن ک جا نزنی وسط راه ...
تست زیاد کار کن که بتونی تا آخر اسفند به رقیب ها برسی ...و بنظرم از عید آزمون هم ثبت نام کن تا مهارت آزمون دادنت هم بره بالا ..تو کنکور که فقط دانش معیار نیس ، دقت و سرعت عمل هم ۵۰درصد کاره ...
امیدوارم ک بتونی و سال بعد تاپیک بزنی
 از ۲۵آذر شروع کردم و به پزشکی رسیدم! 
موفق باشی

----------


## -Sara-

کاش کسی بخواد کاریو انجام بده
هیچ وقت برای شروع کردن دیر نیست :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Rainbow7

> از فردا تا یه روز مونده به کنکور 198 روز وقت داری (روز آخرم خواستی برو کنکور هنر).  13 روزشو میذاریم کنار برای اتفاقات غیر قابل پیش بینی. 185 روز داری. فرض کنیم روزات 4 تایمه هست. اگه بخای روزی 12 ساعت درس بخونی (که باید بخونی) هر تایمت میشه 3 ساعت خالص. یعنی 740 جلسه  3 ساعته داری
> 
> بر اساس نقاط ضعف و قوتت به درسا تعداد جلسه بدی. مثال: 
> 
> زیست 150 جلسه  
> فیزیک 130
> شیمی 130
> ریاضی 100
> ادبیات 65
> ...


ممنون از توضیحات کاملی که دادی خیلی خوب بود تقسیم بندیت تشکر خدا خیرت بده

----------


## Rainbow7

> بازم از این تاپیک ها://خسته نشدین؟
> الان میگیم اره میتونی و میشه ...میگی اوکی پس میشه
> میری و یه ماه بعد میای میگی وای بچه ها نزدیک بهمنه و از الان میشه به پزشکی رسید؟ میگیم اره بابا میشه...
> دوباره میری اسفند میای میگی با روزی ۱۵ساعت خوندن میتونم برسونم ؟ مام میگیم اره بابا  :/
> بعدشم این موسسات و اینا میان میگن آهای کسانی ک تا الان نخوانده اید ...تضمین قبولی پزشکی در یک ماه!
> یه سری وقایع کنکور انگار همیشه باید تکرار بشه...هر چقدم  خودتو بکشی بازم اینطوری هس...
> ختم کلام آره میشه مطمئن باشه ک میشه ولی شرط داره 
> باید تاوان تا الان نخوندن رو بدی!
> ساعت مطالعتو از ۸ شروع کن در عرض یه ماه برسون ۱۲-۱۳  ...کیفیت مطالعه و ساعت مطالعتو ببری بالا 
> ...


سلام سارا حیدری عزیز ممنون بابت پاسخت شاید من دو سه بار باشه گفته باشم این که دیر شده یانه  :Yahoo (4): بازم ممنون بابت نکاتی که اشاره کردی و ازمون دادن .ممنون از ارزوت که کردی برام تو هم همینطور

----------


## Rainbow7

> کاش کسی بخواد کاریو انجام بده
> هیچ وقت برای شروع کردن دیر نیست


ممنون از پاسخت سارا .یه ضرب المثل هست که کاش رو کاشتیم سبز نشد بایدانجام بدی .ببینم چی میشه امسال ؟تشکر

----------


## A.H.M

> خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
> رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .


دیر نسبت به چی و کی?
یه نگاه به رقیبات بندازی اونام تو این شرایطن یکم بالا و پایین تر
فک نکن کسی هست که تا الان شش دور کتابا رو خونده و کل تستا رو هم زده. اصلا محاله همچین کسی باشه
بعدشم این سوالی که دیره رو هیچوقت نپرس چون فرض کن صد نفر گفت دیر نیست و یک نفر گفت چرا دیره... ذهنت حرف اون یک نفر رو قبول میکنه و نمیخونی و مثلا سطح فعلیت در حد دوهزاره ها میشی بیست هزار
ولی یکی سطح فعلیش بیست هزاره بدون توجه به تایید یا رد دیگران میخونه میشه دو هزار
در ضمن هیچوقت دیر نیست یه دور تو تاپیک بزنی میبینی کسایی رو که تو تایم های کمتر از سه ماه هم به خیلی جاهارسیدند تو که الان وقتت خیلی زیاده ولی نه بشرط اینکه بگی اوکی وقت زیاده فعلا نخونم سه ماه مونده میخونم و پزشکی میارم نه اینجوری به جایی نمیرسی
اگه میخوای واقعا پیشرفت کنی بدون توجه به تایید و رد دیگران بخون و صرفا هم حرف خوندن رو نزن بلکه واقعا عمل کن
مطمئن باش با تلاش به همه چی میشه رسید

----------


## rezamh

آرمین...اولین باری که پرسیدی از الان میشه یا نمیشه اوایل مهر تو چتباکس بود...فکر کن اگه همون روزا شروع کرده بود بعد از تقریبن ۳ماه الان کجا بودی...ولی باز اومدی و هر روز پرسیدی میشه یا نمیشه...تقریبن هر وقت اومدم چتباکس تو بودی و داشتی این سوال رو میپرسیدی...الان دیگه بنم و نمیدونم اونجا چه خبره ولی میبینم مدتیه تاپیکات شروع شده...فازت که معلوم نیست برادر من...یه روز خودت میای تاپیک میزنی و به بقیه میگی شروع کنید دیر نیست روز بعد تاپیک میزنی من از الان شروع کنم دیره؟...خلاصه بگم...اگه میخوای این رویه رو ادامه بدی خیلی خیلی دیره اصلا از همون مهرم دیر بود برات...ولی اگه دست از این کارات برداری و واقعن دل بدی به درس و بخونی اصلن اصلن اصلن دیر نیست...اکثر کسایی دوران مدرسه تو مدرسه ما رشته های خوب قبول شدن از اواخر زمستون زمانی که امثال من گفتیم نمیشه و گذاشتیم کنار استارت جدی زدن...دیگه نمیدونم...تصمیم با خودت.‌..موفق باشی

----------


## Rainbow7

> دیر نسبت به چی و کی?
> یه نگاه به رقیبات بندازی اونام تو این شرایطن یکم بالا و پایین تر
> فک نکن کسی هست که تا الان شش دور کتابا رو خونده و کل تستا رو هم زده. اصلا محاله همچین کسی باشه
> بعدشم این سوالی که دیره رو هیچوقت نپرس چون فرض کن صد نفر گفت دیر نیست و یک نفر گفت چرا دیره... ذهنت حرف اون یک نفر رو قبول میکنه و نمیخونی و مثلا سطح فعلیت در حد دوهزاره ها میشی بیست هزار
> ولی یکی سطح فعلیش بیست هزاره بدون توجه به تایید یا رد دیگران میخونه میشه دو هزار
> در ضمن هیچوقت دیر نیست یه دور تو تاپیک بزنی میبینی کسایی رو که تو تایم های کمتر از سه ماه هم به خیلی جاهارسیدند تو که الان وقتت خیلی زیاده ولی نه بشرط اینکه بگی اوکی وقت زیاده فعلا نخونم سه ماه مونده میخونم و پزشکی میارم نه اینجوری به جایی نمیرسی
> اگه میخوای واقعا پیشرفت کنی بدون توجه به تایید و رد دیگران بخون و صرفا هم حرف خوندن رو نزن بلکه واقعا عمل کن
> مطمئن باش با تلاش به همه چی میشه رسید


واقعا ممنون ازت چه نکته ی مشاوره ای خوبی اشاره کردی .که توجه به اینکه کم هستن کسایی که تا الان خیلی خونده باشن ممنون ازت

----------


## katy perry

بدون هیچ شکی دیر نیست! هنوز وقت زیاد داری! بشرطی که دیگه شروع کنی و نری توی فاز خیالبافی و رویا و آرزو و....اگر تلاشت بیشتر از امیدت باشه شدنیه ناجور..من خودم دیدم کسی رو که توی دوماه و نیم با اینکه اصلا رشته ش تجربی نبود و چند سال دوری از دروس رتبه پرستاری دولتی رو آورد ولی نرفت..موند برای پزشکی!جالب این بود توی این دو ماه و نیم زیستشو خوند و بالاترین درصد اختصاصیشم زیست بود!دیگه این همه وقت باقیمونده اگه استفاده بشه با ذهنیت درسی که داری شدنیه! من میگم با هر پایه ای( حتی اگه ضعیف باشی شدنیه!) بشرطی که جایی برای درس نخوندن و تنبلی نذاری! اصلااااااا تنبلی نکن...ببین تا شروع نکنی نمیشه! کسی هم هزار بار بگه میشه ولی تو قدم اول که از همه سخت تره رو برنداری، نمیشه، تو قدم اول رو بردار، هرچند کج و مریض و مساله دار، خودش خودبخود اوکی میشه...فقط شروع کن!

----------


## Rainbow7

> آرمین...اولین باری که پرسیدی از الان میشه یا نمیشه اوایل مهر تو چتباکس بود...فکر کن اگه همون روزا شروع کرده بود بعد از تقریبن ۳ماه الان کجا بودی...ولی باز اومدی و هر روز پرسیدی میشه یا نمیشه...تقریبن هر وقت اومدم چتباکس تو بودی و داشتی این سوال رو میپرسیدی...الان دیگه بنم و نمیدونم اونجا چه خبره ولی میبینم مدتیه تاپیکات شروع شده...فازت که معلوم نیست برادر من...یه روز خودت میای تاپیک میزنی و به بقیه میگی شروع کنید دیر نیست روز بعد تاپیک میزنی من از الان شروع کنم دیره؟...خلاصه بگم...اگه میخوای این رویه رو ادامه بدی خیلی خیلی دیره اصلا از همون مهرم دیر بود برات...ولی اگه دست از این کارات برداری و واقعن دل بدی به درس و بخونی اصلن اصلن اصلن دیر نیست...اکثر کسایی دوران مدرسه تو مدرسه ما رشته های خوب قبول شدن از اواخر زمستون زمانی که امثال من گفتیم نمیشه و گذاشتیم کنار استارت جدی زدن...دیگه نمیدونم...تصمیم با خودت.‌..موفق باشی


سلام رضا چند تا نکته داشت حرفات که یه توضیح کوچیکی میدم اولا ممنون از پاسخ امیدوامر از بن بودن در بیای ومنو هم دیکه توی چت باکس نبینی این تاپیکی که زدم منظور منه نوعی بود که به درد هرکسی میخوره و بعد اگه من کسه دیگه رو راهنمایی میکنم که بخون یعنی دیگه احتیاج نیست که من خودم نیاز نداشته باشم به جواب .یعنی ارایشگرا که مو کوتاه میکنن نیاز ندارن موی خودشونو کوتاه کنن :Yahoo (4): این جله ی اخرت خیلی عالی بود خیلی موافقم و درکش کردم ممنون از پاسخت .سلامت باشی

----------


## Rainbow7

> بدون هیچ شکی دیر نیست! هنوز وقت زیاد داری! بشرطی که دیگه شروع کنی و نری توی فاز خیالبافی و رویا و آرزو و....اگر تلاشت بیشتر از امیدت باشه شدنیه ناجور..من خودم دیدم کسی رو که توی دوماه و نیم با اینکه اصلا رشته ش تجربی نبود و چند سال دوری از دروس رتبه پرستاری دولتی رو آورد ولی نرفت..موند برای پزشکی!جالب این بود توی این دو ماه و نیم زیستشو خوند و بالاترین درصد اختصاصیشم زیست بود!دیگه این همه وقت باقیمونده اگه استفاده بشه با ذهنیت درسی که داری شدنیه! من میگم با هر پایه ای( حتی اگه ضعیف باشی شدنیه!) بشرطی که جایی برای درس نخوندن و تنبلی نذاری! اصلااااااا تنبلی نکن...ببین تا شروع نکنی نمیشه! کسی هم هزار بار بگه میشه ولی تو قدم اول که از همه سخت تره رو برنداری، نمیشه، تو قدم اول رو بردار، هرچند کج و مریض و مساله دار، خودش خودبخود اوکی میشه...فقط شروع کن!


سلام ممنون چقدر قاطع و پر صلابت پاسخ دادی خیلی خوشم اومد معلومه قشنگ کنکور رو درک کردی سلامت باشی ایشاالله همه بچه های این انجمن که بهترینن وقصدشون کمک به دوستاشونه مزد زحمات و نیت خوبشونو بگیرن لطف کردی پاسخ دادی

----------


## Maja7080

بچه درس خون هستی یا نه؟بچه درس خون یعنی اینکه بشینی یه کتاب بگیری دستت و مثلا ۲ ساعت غرق بشی تو کتاب
بچه درس خون نباشی یعنی یه کتاب بگیری دستت پنج دقیقه نگاش کنی و ورق بزنی بعد بیخیالش بشی و بری سمت گوشی
اگه بچه درس خون باشی هیچوقت برات دیر نیست ولی اگه بچه درس خون نباشی ۵ سال بهت وقت بدن بازم نمیرسی که نمیرسی(یعنی خودت نمیخوای که برسی)

----------


## WallE06

_تا وقتی نفس میکشی دیر نیست 

(خودم)_

----------


## MehranWilson

جز تاپیکایی هست که میشه گفت : تکرار مکررات

----------


## Zahra77

دیره 
نخونین دیگه 
بزارید بقیه بخونن
:/// 
اصل رقابت الان به بعده

----------


## Rainbow7

> دیره 
> نخونین دیگه 
> بزارید بقیه بخونن
> :/// 
> اصل رقابت الان به بعده


جمله ی کوچکی بود خیلی عمیق بود متوجه شدم  ممنون از پاسخت .

----------


## Rainbow7

> جز تاپیکایی هست که میشه گفت : تکرار مکررات


تو سالی یکبار میری حموم ؟؟؟؟؟جملات انگیزشی هم باید مثل دوش روزانه باشه والا نمیشه یه کلیپ دید برای یک سال .

----------


## Rainbow7

> _تا وقتی نفس میکشی دیر نیست 
> 
> (خودم)_


نباید گذاشت دیر تر بشه

----------


## God_of_war

میفرماید که درس را زِ خواندی شبت روز است گر نخواندی غمت روزست پس بخوان  :Yahoo (15):  صد درصد از الان میشه ولی باید دو برابر معمول درس خوند

----------


## Rainbow7

> بچه درس خون هستی یا نه؟بچه درس خون یعنی اینکه بشینی یه کتاب بگیری دستت و مثلا ۲ ساعت غرق بشی تو کتاب
> بچه درس خون نباشی یعنی یه کتاب بگیری دستت پنج دقیقه نگاش کنی و ورق بزنی بعد بیخیالش بشی و بری سمت گوشی
> اگه بچه درس خون باشی هیچوقت برات دیر نیست ولی اگه بچه درس خون نباشی ۵ سال بهت وقت بدن بازم نمیرسی که نمیرسی(یعنی خودت نمیخوای که برسی)


مریم ممنون خط کش و مقیاس خوبی گفتی برای درس خوندن ونخوندن گروهب که درسخون نیستن چه توصیه ای میکنی بهشون

----------


## parisa-konkoori

سلام . نه چرا دیر باشه اگه به خودت و تلاشت ایمان داشته باشی حتما قبول میشی. سعی کن تا 10 بهمن مباحث مهم پایه و پیش 1 و بخونی برو برنامه 20 دی و 4 بهمن قلم چی و نگاه کن تا جایی که میتونی بخون اون مباحثو اگر شروع از صفر هستی میتونی به صورت بقچه ای بخونی . بعد هر شب لغت ادبیات و زبان بخون و 15تست قرابت و 5 تست ارایه .

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

میدونی! یه ماه بعد میایی میگی تو 5 ماه میشه؟ دیر نیست؟  بعدش میای میگی 4 ماه میشه؟ و همینطوری تا روز کنکور! چرخه تکراری

----------


## Mysterious

*کسی که میدونه میشه دنبال تایید بقیه نیست
هیشکی نمیتونه قاطعانه بگه میشه یا نه
نمونه بود تو ۵۰ روز پیراپزشکی تهران قبول شد ولی من فقط همونو دیدم که تاپیک زد و پای حرفش موند
هیچ راهی بجز خوندن نیست،رتبه آوردنم به خیلی دلایل دیگه بجز خوندن بستگی داره*

----------


## Django

*نه نمیشه!
دوستان دلایل زیادی گفتن برای نشدن, من هم اضافه میکنم. اینکه کنکور سال به سال سخت تر میشه و رقبا خیلی قوی تر

*

----------


## Rainbow7

> میفرماید که درس را زِ خواندی شبت روز است گر نخواندی غمت روزست پس بخوان  صد درصد از الان میشه ولی باید دو برابر معمول درس خوند


خیلی ممنون شعر قشنگی بود

----------


## Rainbow7

> *این سبک آدما خیلی باحالن
> هر دوماه یه بار انرژیشون میفته میان دنبال تایید گرفتن ازینو اون
> اینجام ک همه معتقدن از یه هفته قبل کنکورم شرو کنی میتونی پزشکی بیاری
> چه میشود گفت؟
> شدنش ک شاید بشه اما اینکه شما بتونی رو نمیدونم
> چون آدمای شبیه شما زیاد دیدم 
> معمولا نمیرسن به جایی 
> الان جای این تایپیک زدن و دونه دونه به حرفای بچه ها جواب دادنو تشکر کردن بابت اعتماد ب نفس دادنای کاذبشون میشستی درس میخوندی حداقل یه روز از اونایی ک هیچی نخوندن جلو بودی
> شک ندارم دو ماه دیگه میای همین سوالو میپرسی
> ...


ممنون ایشالله که اینطوری نشه که بازم بیام بگم میشه یانمیشه ممنون

----------


## God_of_war

> خیلی ممنون شعر قشنگی بود


جدی قشنگ بود از خودم در اوردم :Yahoo (15):  فقط نشون بدم ادبیات درس چرتیه و هر کی هر شعری بخواد میتونم بگه هر معنی هم دوست داری ازش استنباط کن آخه چرا باید تو کنکور این ادبیات مضخرف باشه.
رفع اسپم =درس بخون قبول شو راحت کن خودتو از شر کنکور در ضمن توقعت رو یکم بیار پایین اصلا جوگیر نشو سر انتخاب رشته نگو میخوام پشت بمونم .

----------


## parisa-konkoori

سلام به همگی. ببینید بیشتر کنکوریا مخصوصا پشت کنکوریا روحیشون خیلی حساس و شکننده هست من که خودم اینجورم 99 میشه چهارمین کنکورم :Yahoo (9):  . وقتی یه نفر تاپیک میزنه که میشه یا نمیشه بهتره کمی فکر کنیم که اون نفر با یه امیدی اومده انجمن خواهش میکنم ناامیدش نکنید . اون طرف که ازتون چیزی نمیخواد فقط یه راهنمایی کوچیکه . ما کنکوری ها تقریبا هممون اینجوری هستیم . چه اشکالی داره باعث بشیم یه نفر پیشرفت کنه و ناامید نشه . این انرژی مثبت به خودمون برمیگرده.  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## BARONI

> میفرماید که درس را زِ خواندی شبت روز است گر نخواندی غمت روزست پس بخوان  صد درصد از الان میشه ولی باید دو برابر معمول درس خوند


مخالفم شدید با جمله ی اخرت 
دوست عزیز ارمین جان هرروز 12 ساعت بخون مفیددددددددددددد مطمین باشی رتبت زیر 300 میشه
قلم چی ثبت نام کن 27 دی جمع بندی پیشه تو یک ماه فرصت داری ! خیلی خوب میتونی جمع کنی و تراز بیاری ! یالا پسر شروع کن

----------


## Maja7080

> مریم ممنون خط کش و مقیاس خوبی گفتی برای درس خوندن ونخوندن گروهب که درسخون نیستن چه توصیه ای میکنی بهشون


خودم جز این دسته هستم.تنها چیزی که به نظرم میرسه خاموش کردن گوشیه
البته گفتم خاموش کردن گوشی چون خود من از استفاده ی زیاد از گوشی دارم ضرر میبینم،مثلا یکی که با کامپیوتر زیاد کار میکنه کامپیوترو این چندماهه جمع کنه
درکل باید خودمونو تو این ۶ ماه نجات بدیم که شدنیه ولی همونطور که قبلا گفتم اگه تبدیل به بچه درسخون بشیم شدنیه،اینکه بشینیم یه جا و حداقل یکی دو ساعت سرمون تو کتاب باشه و درس بخونیم و سراغ تفریح نریم

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام به همگی. ببینید بیشتر کنکوریا مخصوصا پشت کنکوریا روحیشون خیلی حساس و شکننده هست من که خودم اینجورم 99 میشه چهارمین کنکورم . وقتی یه نفر تاپیک میزنه که میشه یا نمیشه بهتره کمی فکر کنیم که اون نفر با یه امیدی اومده انجمن خواهش میکنم ناامیدش نکنید . اون طرف که ازتون چیزی نمیخواد فقط یه راهنمایی کوچیکه . ما کنکوری ها تقریبا هممون اینجوری هستیم . چه اشکالی داره باعث بشیم یه نفر پیشرفت کنه و ناامید نشه . این انرژی مثبت به خودمون برمیگرده.


سلام پریسا ممنون خب بچه هایی هم که میان و میگن نه نمیشه قصدشون منفی نیست میخوان تلنگر بزن که اگه همینطوری ادامه بدی و دنبال حاشیه باشی و دنبال همه چی باشی به جز درس مطمئنا به جا 200 روز 200000روز هم باشه نمیشه بازم ممنون

----------


## Rainbow7

> خودم جز این دسته هستم.تنها چیزی که به نظرم میرسه خاموش کردن گوشیه
> البته گفتم خاموش کردن گوشی چون خود من از استفاده ی زیاد از گوشی دارم ضرر میبینم،مثلا یکی که با کامپیوتر زیاد کار میکنه کامپیوترو این چندماهه جمع کنه
> درکل باید خودمونو تو این ۶ ماه نجات بدیم که شدنیه ولی همونطور که قبلا گفتم اگه تبدیل به بچه درسخون بشیم شدنیه،اینکه بشینیم یه جا و حداقل یکی دو ساعت سرمون تو کتاب باشه و درس بخونیم و سراغ تفریح نریم


سلام مریم من فکر کردم شما خودتون جزو درسخونا هستین منم جزو درس نخونام .خب این درس نخوندن به خاطر استرس بوده مطمئنا میتونیم با یه تغییر عادت خودمون به دسته درس خون تبدیل شیم حتما میشه

----------


## wonshower

> به نظر من هیچوقت برای شروع دیر نیست اگه واقعا کسی بخواد میتونه تو این سال ها خیلی ها تونستن من حتی از کسی که پزشکی قبول شده بود شنیدم یکی از دوستاش فقط تو یه ماه تونس پزشکی بیاره


حتما قبلش خونده نصف ول کردهه

----------


## wonshower

> خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
> رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .


ممنون ازاین تاپیکت... ماک خوشمان آمد

----------


## Django

> سلام به همگی. ببینید بیشتر کنکوریا مخصوصا پشت کنکوریا روحیشون خیلی حساس و شکننده هست من که خودم اینجورم 99 میشه چهارمین کنکورم . وقتی یه نفر تاپیک میزنه که میشه یا نمیشه بهتره کمی فکر کنیم که اون نفر با یه امیدی اومده انجمن خواهش میکنم ناامیدش نکنید . اون طرف که ازتون چیزی نمیخواد فقط یه راهنمایی کوچیکه . ما کنکوری ها تقریبا هممون اینجوری هستیم . چه اشکالی داره باعث بشیم یه نفر پیشرفت کنه و ناامید نشه . این انرژی مثبت به خودمون برمیگرده.


تا حدودی با حرفتون موافقم ولی باید بدونیم که تو قصه های اساطیری یونان بدترین گناه امیده!

----------


## hamed70t

عزیزای من ، چرا وقتتو سر این شدن و نشدن ها هدر میدین ؟ ۲۸ هفته کامل مونده ، این تایم خوبیه ؛ بخونین از این حاشیه ها فاصله بگیرین ، بخدا اونی موفق هست که بیشتر زحمت کشیده ،بخونین آفرین

----------


## God_of_war

> مخالفم شدید با جمله ی اخرت 
> دوست عزیز ارمین جان هرروز 12 ساعت بخون مفیددددددددددددد مطمین باشی رتبت زیر 300 میشه
> قلم چی ثبت نام کن 27 دی جمع بندی پیشه تو یک ماه فرصت داری ! خیلی خوب میتونی جمع کنی و تراز بیاری ! یالا پسر شروع کن


الان با کجا مخالفی دقیقا دوبرابر معمول منظور همون 12 ساعته دیگه انسان نهایت مفید 12 ساعت درس بخونه بالاتر از این جوگیر شدن رتبه برترا هنگام مصاحبس

----------


## four elements

> حتما قبلش خونده نصف ول کردهه


نه دوستش میگفت یه تشت اب سرد میذاشته کنارش هر وقت خوابش میومد سرش رو میکرده توش تا خوابش نگیره این یه ماه رو بدون اینکه بخوابه خونده شاید یکی دو ساعت هم میخوابیده زیاد اطلاع ندارم

----------


## WickedSick

نه نیست
واقعا نیست

----------


## BARONI

> الان با کجا مخالفی دقیقا دوبرابر معمول منظور همون 12 ساعته دیگه انسان نهایت مفید 12 ساعت درس بخونه بالاتر از این جوگیر شدن رتبه برترا هنگام مصاحبس


عادی 12 ساعته :////////////////

----------


## Lara27

:Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):  :Yahoo (67):

----------


## Frozen

یعنی تو خودت نمیدونی چطور باید بخونی .بخون وقت زیاده

همین جمله رو خود شما 23 آذر تو تاپیک من که پرسیده بودم برای سه رقمی شدن دیر نشده گذاشتین!!!حالا میپرسید برای پزشکی پرستاری دیر نیست؟!!!!!

----------


## parisa-konkoori

سلام . ببخشید اینجا مینویسم . اخه بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم :Yahoo (4): . از استارتر هم معذرت میخوام  :Yahoo (68): . من برنامه ای که برای دی ماه دارم و گفتم اینجا بنویسم. ازمون نمیرم . اگه اشکالی داره بگین بهم . ممنون. زیست=گیاهی-ژنتیک مندل و جمعیت-شارش-گوارش-قلب-عصبی-تولید مثل- ویروس و باکتری-اغازیان-قارچ                           فیزیک=دینامیک-حرکت-ساکن-جاری-مغناطیس-القا                                                                                                                                                       ریاضی= احتمال-امار-تابع-لگاریتم-مثلثات-مشتق                                                                                                                                                    دینی=کل دوم / عربی=اسم-فعل به جز اعلال و معلوم مجهول-ترجمه-منصوبات ///برای شیمی و ادبیات و زبان هم طبق کلاس میخونم. :Yahoo (8):  برنامه خوبیه به نظرتون

----------


## امید رسولی

اره دیره ، دیگه هیچوقت نمیتونی به آرزوهات برسی

----------


## Frozen

> اره دیره ، دیگه هیچوقت نمیتونی به آرزوهات برسی


کسی که میگه نمیشه با توجه به توانمندی خودش میگه!!
شاید توانمندی ایشون جوریه ک خیلی راحت بتونه ب ارزوهاش برسه :Yahoo (1): 
پس بجای این مدل صحبت اگه کمک نمیکنید کسی رو هم ناامید نکنید

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

بعید است

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=arminesfahaniha;1563639]خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید  :Yahoo (4): خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .[/QUOTE
هدفت چیه چه دانشگاهیو میخوای اول بگو چی میخوای؟  اگه هدفت برات  مهمه چرا نشه میشه فقط باید بیشتر از بقیه تلاش کنی موفق باشی

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=Dr.bahtiyar;1564244]بعید است[/QUOTEحرفتان نا صحیح است :Yahoo (5):

----------


## shirin....s

> سلام . ببخشید اینجا مینویسم . اخه بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم. از استارتر هم معذرت میخوام . من برنامه ای که برای دی ماه دارم و گفتم اینجا بنویسم. ازمون نمیرم . اگه اشکالی داره بگین بهم . ممنون. زیست=گیاهی-ژنتیک مندل و جمعیت-شارش-گوارش-قلب-عصبی-تولید مثل- ویروس و باکتری-اغازیان-قارچ                           فیزیک=دینامیک-حرکت-ساکن-جاری-مغناطیس-القا                                                                                                                                                       ریاضی= احتمال-امار-تابع-لگاریتم-مثلثات-مشتق                                                                                                                                                    دینی=کل دوم / عربی=اسم-فعل به جز اعلال و معلوم مجهول-ترجمه-منصوبات ///برای شیمی و ادبیات و زبان هم طبق کلاس میخونم. برنامه خوبیه به نظرتون


برنامه سنگین ممکن نیست تموم کنی زیستت هم باید فصل هایی که میخونی به هم ربط داشته باشه اگر تازه میخونی اشتباه اگرم قبلیا رو خوندی نمیدونم بازم به نظرم خیلی قاطیه واسه فیزیکم به نظرم شما باید سال دومو یاد بگیری منظورم درس فشارو چکالیه بعد بری سراغ دینامیک واسه ریاضی مرتیط هارو بخون بعد برو مستقل ها الان مثلثات و مشتق حدو پیوستگی مرتبط ان اما امارو احتمال نه درس مثل عربیو باید درس به درس پیش بری بازم اگه کمک خواستی کمکت میکنم

----------


## Armin-

کاملا دیره و اگه میخواید شروع کنید واقع بین باشید و واسه سال بعد برنامه بچینید ، پزشکی و رتبه آوردن اصلا کار آسونی نیست من خودم دانش آموز تیزهوشانم خیلی از دوستام که با تمام جدیت شروع کردن و از امسال یا پارسال دارن میخونن و ساعت مطالعشونم به شدت بالاست بازم  کم آوردن و ترازاشون از ۶۷۰۰/۶۸۰۰ بالاتر نمیره ، حالا شمایی که میخوای از الان شروع کنید و یه رشته خوب قبول شی جدا توی توهمید چون پزشکی آوردن یکی دو سال مطالعه متمرکز و سنگین و تستی میخواد و از الان دیگه نمیشه واسه کنکور ۹۹ امید داشت

----------


## Alirezad_031

> کاملا دیره و اگه میخواید شروع کنید واقع بین باشید و واسه سال بعد برنامه بچینید ، پزشکی و رتبه آوردن اصلا کار آسونی نیست من خودم دانش آموز تیزهوشانم خیلی از دوستام که با تمام جدیت شروع کردن و از امسال یا پارسال دارن میخونن و ساعت مطالعشونم به شدت بالاست بازم  کم آوردن و ترازاشون از ۶۷۰۰/۶۸۰۰ بالاتر نمیره ، حالا شمایی که میخوای از الان شروع کنید و یه رشته خوب قبول شی جدا توی توهمید چون پزشکی آوردن یکی دو سال مطالعه متمرکز و سنگین و تستی میخواد و از الان دیگه نمیشه واسه کنکور ۹۹ امید داشت


البته افرادی که شامل سهمیه 25 درصدن میتونن امیدوار باشن

----------


## Armin-

> البته افرادی که شامل سهمیه 25 درصدن میتونن امیدوار باشن


اوه پسر هیچ وقت هیچ وقت هیچ وقت اونایی که حقشون نیست و با سهمیه قبول میشن + عوامل تشکیل این سهمیه رو نمیبخشم یعنی جدا ازشون متنفرم از ته قلبم

----------


## Frozen

> کاملا دیره و اگه میخواید شروع کنید واقع بین باشید و واسه سال بعد برنامه بچینید ، پزشکی و رتبه آوردن اصلا کار آسونی نیست من خودم دانش آموز تیزهوشانم خیلی از دوستام که با تمام جدیت شروع کردن و از امسال یا پارسال دارن میخونن و ساعت مطالعشونم به شدت بالاست بازم  کم آوردن و ترازاشون از ۶۷۰۰/۶۸۰۰ بالاتر نمیره ، حالا شمایی که میخوای از الان شروع کنید و یه رشته خوب قبول شی جدا توی توهمید چون پزشکی آوردن یکی دو سال مطالعه متمرکز و سنگین و تستی میخواد و از الان دیگه نمیشه واسه کنکور ۹۹ امید داشت



قابل توجهتون پیشنهاد میدم مصاحبه اقای فضلی و اقای تارم رو بخونید !میبینید ک از الان شروع کردن و نه تنها تونستن بلکه رتبه سه رقمی اوردن
شما هم که میگید دوستاتون چند ساله میخونن ترازشون 6700 بالاتر نرفته پس باید به نوع گزینش مدرسه تیزهوشان شهر شما شک کرد!خود من با زیر 5 ساعت خوندن ترازم 6500 هست!
پس لطفا یه نسخه کلی واسه ناامید کردن دیگران نپیچید!!با تشکر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saboor Zed

*خب 6 ماه برای رسیدن به هر هدفی که در ذهن دارید کافیه دوست عزیز....من همیشه به شاگردام گفتم و به شما هم میگم خودتون رو از هیچ لحاضی با هیچ احدی مقایسه نکنید چون جز استرس گرفتن چیزی عایدتون نمیشه....در ضمن تراز هم  به هیچ عنوان ملاک موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت در رشته و رتبه مد نظرتون نیست چون اولا در آزمونا بشدت تقلبی صورت میگیره که باعث بالا و پایین شدن ترازها میشه و من کاملا به این موضوع آگاهم دوما ما هر سال حدود 600 هزار داوطلب تجربی داریم در حالی که شما هر موسسه ای برید برای آزمون تمام داوطلبا رو شامل نمیشه  تنها چن هزار نفرن نهاتا در اون ازمون شرکت میکنن ثانیا سطح سوالات بسیاری از این موسسه ها مخصوصا قلم چی بشدت غیر استاندارده و نمیشه بهش تکیه کرد.*

----------


## Colonius

> قابل توجهتون پیشنهاد میدم مصاحبه اقای فضلی و اقای تارم رو بخونید !میبینید ک از الان شروع کردن و نه تنها تونستن بلکه رتبه سه رقمی اوردن
> شما هم که میگید دوستاتون چند ساله میخونن ترازشون 6700 بالاتر نرفته پس باید به نوع گزینش مدرسه تیزهوشان شهر شما شک کرد!خود من با زیر 5 ساعت خوندن ترازم 6500 هست!
> پس لطفا یه نسخه کلی واسه ناامید کردن دیگران نپیچید!!با تشکر


این حرف دیر نبودن درصورتیه که زمینه و پایه خوبی داشته باشن اگه نداشته باشن نمیشه گفت نشدنیه ولی همت و حمیت خیلی بالایی میخواد+ شانس +اعتماد به نفس

----------


## Colonius

> این حرف دیر نبودن درصورتیه که زمینه و پایه خوبی داشته باشن اگه نداشته باشن نمیشه گفت نشدنیه ولی همت و حمیت خیلی بالایی میخواد+ شانس +اعتماد به نفس


حتی یادمه از عید یکی شروع کرد شد!!! ولی گفتم شانس +اعتماد به نفس+پایه خیلی خوب

----------


## Frozen

> حتی یادمه از عید یکی شروع کرد شد!!! ولی گفتم شانس +اعتماد به نفس+پایه خیلی خوب


شانس نه
چیزی ک اسمشو ما شانس میذاریم در واقع پشت پردش ساعتها تلاش و بیخوابی اون فرد بوده
بالاخره کسی که نتیجه متفاوت میخواد باید کار متفاوت کنه دیگه!
معلومه اونی ک پایش ضعیفه باید بیخوابی بکشه دوبرابر سه برابر بقیه بخونه!!!این میشه تفکر متفاوت و خلق نتیجه متفاوت
وگرنه گفتن جمله:من پایم ضعیفه از پسش برنمیام و ایشالا سال دیگه قوی میخونم رو که همه بلدن!

----------


## Colonius

> شانس نه
> چیزی ک اسمشو ما شانس میذاریم در واقع پشت پردش ساعتها تلاش و بیخوابی اون فرد بوده
> بالاخره کسی که نتیجه متفاوت میخواد باید کار متفاوت کنه دیگه!
> معلومه اونی ک پایش ضعیفه باید بیخوابی بکشه دوبرابر سه برابر بقیه بخونه!!!این میشه تفکر متفاوت و خلق نتیجه متفاوت
> وگرنه گفتن جمله:من پایم ضعیفه از پسش برنمیام و ایشالا سال دیگه قوی میخونم رو که همه بلدن!


من منظورم از شانس چیز دیگه ای بود
شانس اینه که یه مبحث که مسلط تری سوالات سخت تر بیاد و یه مبحث که تسلط کمتره سوال اسون تر وهمه رو بتونی بزنی و میشه درصد بالا +تراز اون درس بالا
حالا برعکس درنظر بگیر ، تسلط کم روی مبحث سوال سخت تسلط زیاد روی مبحث سوال اسون که همه هم زدنش 
پیرو جمله بعدی که فرمودید بله منم گفتم با تلاش مضاعف میشه ولی بشرطی تلاش مضاعفه باشه

----------


## wonshower

> سلام . ببخشید اینجا مینویسم . اخه بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم. از استارتر هم معذرت میخوام . من برنامه ای که برای دی ماه دارم و گفتم اینجا بنویسم. ازمون نمیرم . اگه اشکالی داره بگین بهم . ممنون. زیست=گیاهی-ژنتیک مندل و جمعیت-شارش-گوارش-قلب-عصبی-تولید مثل- ویروس و باکتری-اغازیان-قارچ                           فیزیک=دینامیک-حرکت-ساکن-جاری-مغناطیس-القا                                                                                                                                                       ریاضی= احتمال-امار-تابع-لگاریتم-مثلثات-مشتق                                                                                                                                                    دینی=کل دوم / عربی=اسم-فعل به جز اعلال و معلوم مجهول-ترجمه-منصوبات ///برای شیمی و ادبیات و زبان هم طبق کلاس میخونم. برنامه خوبیه به نظرتون


همه اینارومیخای دی ماه بخونی؟؟؟

----------


## mobinax

من یه نفر رو میشناسم از اواخر اذر خوند 700 منطقه دو تو سال 96 شد رفت پزشکی ارومیه. یه دختر خانمی میشناسم از دی ماه خوند 200 منطقه دو شددکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی تهران اورد. یه خانم متاهل میشناسم از دی ماه خوند  600 منطقه دو شد داروسازی تهران رفت. هزار نفرم میشناسم چند سال کنکور و هنوز....... همه چی ب خودت بستگی داره زمان کافیه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

هزاران نفر هستن. ساعت ها درس میخونن. روزی دوازده ساعت. روزی 14 ساعت. مثه این میمونه یه بز رو ببنیدید به میز مطالعه . ولی برخی هستند که 4 ماه خوندن ولی قبول شدن.  نسخه یکی رو نمیشه برای همه پیچید.

----------


## mahya77

عزیزدلا اون بلد راه بودن ؟
راهو میدونستن چیه نشستن انجامش دادن تمام

----------


## Lagertha

100درصد میشه 6ماه اصلا فرصت کمی نیست 
من یادمه پارسال دوسه ماه اخر تازه یهو به خودم اومدم وتوهمون مدت کم چقدر تونستم بخونم..متاسفانه ما آدما همیشه وقتی که دیگه اخره راهه به خودمون میایم که اون موقع واسه یه عده خاصی که پایه ی خوبی دارن شاید دیرنباشه..
اما الان واقعا تایم خیلی خوب وزیادیه واسه رسیدن به هررشته ای که دلتون بخواد هررشته ای...میدونید هرروز چقدر میشه درس خوند؟ یبار با قدرت وانگیزه شروع کن و فقط یه روزتو کامل بخون اون وقت میفهمی همون یه فصلی که خوندی چقدر تورو جلو انداخته.
من کاملا این تاپیک زدنا واین سوال پرسیدنارو درک میکنم و میدونم که قدرتشو داری و فقط منتظر تایید بقیه ای..
توکل کن به خدا وشروع کن مطمعنم که اگر از لحظه به لحظت بهره ببری بهترین نتیجه رومیگیری. 
درضمن به این تراز ازمون و....اصلا توجهی نکن ولی به ازمونایی که خودت میزنی و تایمشون خیلی توجه داشته باش وسعی کن نخونده سراغ ازمون نری چون بدتر روحیتو خراب میکنه ..یکبار سعی کن کامل بخونی وبعد بری سرازمون با کنترل تایم و هدف گذاری..
اون وقت میفهمی درس خوندن هم لذت بخشه : ) و کنکور هم جذابه...
با کنکور وکتابات دوست باش و سعی کن فرارنکنی ازش تا خودتم آزرده خاطرنباشی هروز...که اونجوری تا خود روزکنکور فقط عذاب میکشی : )
به بقیه نه ولی به خودت ثابت کن که یه انسانی واشرف مخلوقات و توانایی هات خیلی بیشتراز کنکوره و کنکور فقط یه پل کوچیکیه واسه رسیدن به تمام آرزوهات.
قلبا آرزومیکنم که موفق باشی وبه تمام خواسته هات برسی.
پرقدرت شروع کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## BenN

[QUOTE=parisa-konkoori;1563912]سلام . ببخشید اینجا مینویسم . اخه بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم :Yahoo (4): . از استارتر هم معذرت میخوام  :Yahoo (68): . من برنامه ای که برای دی ماه دارم و گفتم اینجا بنویسم. ازمون نمیرم . اگه اشکالی داره بگین بهم . ممنون. زیست=گیاهی-ژنتیک مندل و جمعیت-شارش-گوارش-قلب-عصبی-تولید مثل- ویروس و باکتری-اغازیان-قارچ                           فیزیک=دینامیک-حرکت-ساکن-جاری-مغناطیس-القا                                                                                                                                                       ریاضی= احتمال-امار-تابع-لگاریتم-مثلثات-مشتق                                                                                                                                                    دینی=کل دوم / عربی=اسم-فعل به جز اعلال و معلوم مجهول-ترجمه-منصوبات ///برای شیمی و ادبیات و زبان هم طبق کلاس میخونم. :Yahoo (8):  برنامه خوبیه به نظرتون[/QUOTE

@*parisa-konkoori
**parisa-konkoori@*
قبلا زیست چیارو خوندی این مهمه ولی بنظرم بجای ویروس باکتری و به بعد فعلا زوده! مگر اینکه فصلای مهم رو خوندهباشی ، اگر نخوندی بنظرم ژنتیکارو زودتر بخون نه مسائل صرفا تئوری هارو بلد باش که بتونی تولید مثلهای مابعد ویروس هارو بهتر درک کنی و گاها نکاتی مرتبط رو خودت پیدا کنی 
بنظرم برنامه فیزیکت هم سنگینه ، سخت ترین فصول رو برداشتی و چیدی اگر بار اول باشه میخونی فکر کنم ی سری جاهارو یا ماست مالی کنی و خوب پیش نره اونم ی بازبینی بکن 
باقی برنامه ات رو میشه اجرا کرد بنظرم ولی این جاهایی که گفتم بهتره ی ذره یا فصل آسون جایگزین کنی یا فعلا وارد برنامه نکنی تا باقی برنامه رو درست بخونی
-------------------------------------------------
در مورد این شدن و نشدن ها باید بگم که این حرفا واقعا نه شمارو جلو میبره نه راهنمایی خوبی میگیری از بقیه ، چرا؟ چون ی عده که از خداشونه که ته دلتو خالی کنن بگن نمیشه و به خیال خودشون ی رقیب رو از میدون به در کردن که واقعا براشون باید متاسف بود از طرف دیگه هم ی عده از رو مهربونی میان و میگن آررررره میشه و پنج تا آرزو به آرزوهات اضافه میکنن که اینم باز به حال تو فرقی نمیکنه و صرفا ی مختصر روحیه ای بهت میده
حالا این وسط شما جای اینکه فکر این باشی که عایا میشه عایا نه که کاملا به خودت بستگی داره وحی منزل نیست که شما باید از تابستون میخوندی بنا به تجربه خودم بعد از عید انقدر به خودت و زمانی که الان داری غبطه میخوری که بابا میشدا ولی عوض اینکه برم و تلاشمو کنم نشستم ببینم بقیه چی میگن!
شما مسی و رونالدو ام که باشی بشینی تو خونه و از بقیه بپرسی واقعا من میتونم توپ طلا برنده شم، نمیشی، باید بری بازی کنی تلاش کنی گل بزنی گل بخوری تا بلکه برنده توپ طلا شدی کمترین ساعت مطالعه ام برا شما قابل قبوله هرچقد دوست داری فقط بخون کم کم خودش میاد بالا ساعت مطالعه ات با توجه به حجم کارت! از الان نگو فلان قدر میخونم همین که ی ساعت نخونده رو به خونده تبدیل کنی خودش میارزه
در آخر امیدوارم به اونچه لایقش هستی برسونی خودتو

----------


## _LEYLA_

برای ساختن زندگیت
هیچوقت نا امید نشو
یه روزی به خودت میای و افتخار میکنی از اینکه ادامه دادی و تسلیم نشدی
یه روزی که با یک موفقیت ، زندگی تو تغییر دادی
برای رسیدن به اون روز ،  باید پشتکار و پایداری نشون بدی
برای رسیدن به اون روز باید ذره بین بشی و کاملا رو هدفت فوکوس کنی
برای رسیدن به اون روز نباید در مقابل مشکلاتی که جلو راهت سبز می شن کم بیاری ، چون هیچ مسئله ای بدون راه حل نیست
نباید بگی من بدشانسم ، سرنوشت من اینه 
نباید مسیر هدف رو رها کنی
شانس تویی ، سرنوشت هم دست خودته...
 :Y (464):  :Y (731):

----------


## Mahdyu

> کاملا دیره و اگه میخواید شروع کنید واقع بین باشید و واسه سال بعد برنامه بچینید ، پزشکی و رتبه آوردن اصلا کار آسونی نیست من خودم دانش آموز تیزهوشانم خیلی از دوستام که با تمام جدیت شروع کردن و از امسال یا پارسال دارن میخونن و ساعت مطالعشونم به شدت بالاست بازم  کم آوردن و ترازاشون از ۶۷۰۰/۶۸۰۰ بالاتر نمیره ، حالا شمایی که میخوای از الان شروع کنید و یه رشته خوب قبول شی جدا توی توهمید چون پزشکی آوردن یکی دو سال مطالعه متمرکز و سنگین و تستی میخواد و از الان دیگه نمیشه واسه کنکور ۹۹ امید داشت


خوب شد اومدی اینو گفتی وگرنه منه احمق هنوز داشتم تست میزدم. الان دیگه بیخیال شدم. 
پسره خوب طرف توی یک سال از آذر ماه خونده رتبش از چهل هزار منطقه شده دو هزارو خورده ای تاپیکشم هست. 
یکی دیگه چهارسال دانشگاه درس خونده انصراف داده از آذر شروع کرده 600 منطقه 2 شده. 
یه آقای دیگه از رتبه ی صد هزار توی یک سال رسیده به هزار با پایه ی صفر خبرشم همینجا خوندیم. 
سمپادی بودنه تو دلیل نمیشه چیزی از کنکور حالیت بشه. نصف جماعت اینجا سمپادی و نمونه دولتی ان. هفت ماه وقت هست حالا فکر کن اون یکی دو ماهه اول اصا نبوده, ینی نمیشه مطالبو جمع کرد و به ترازه 6500 رسید توی این چند ماه؟ هزاران مثال نقض برای حرفات وجود داره پس بهتره تو دله بچه هارو خالی نکنی الکی.

----------


## Saeed79

نه میشه گفت دیر نیست . چون خیلی ها ازتون جلو ان
نه میشه گفت دیره . چون خیلی ها توی کمتر این زمان موفق شدن
در کل جواب قانع کننده ای نمیشه داد ولی همیشه همیشه آویزه گوشتون کنین که توی این یکسال بی نهاااایت حس ناامیدی میاد سراغتون
خود من هفته آخر کنکور به پشت کنکور موندن فکر میکردم با اینکه بدترین رتبه جامع هام ۳۱۰ بود
دوست من هم با تراز ۵۹۰۰ ازمون ۷ تیر ، به پشت کنکور موندن فکر میکرد
درصورتی که هر دومون الان همکلاسی هستیم ! 
خفه کردن این منتقد لنتی ک توی ضمیر ناخودآگاهه ، ۹۰ درصد مسیره

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط YasharUR





کسی که میشینه برا خودش دو دو تا چهارتا میکنه ببینه میصرفه بخونه یا نه براش همیشه دیره .این سوال 1 مهر بپرسه دیره 1 مرداد هم بپرسه براش دیره 
یه مثال پارادوکس بود که میگفت جیب هایم پر از خالی است مثل همون مثله .طرف چون تو منگنه نیست و تایمش بازه براش دیره .از زیادی که براش دیره 
افرادی هم که گفتی بودن و تونستن ولی بسیار انگشت شمار تو هر سال  .چون یه کار متفاوت و سخت و به شدت منظمی رو میطلبه .طوری که همیشه ساعت مطالعه 80 در هفته باشه و کمترین روز ممکن رو از دست بده که تو بازه 6 ماهه ادم خیلی محکمی میخواد
تو این 6 ماه میشه رولی که طرف باید بازی کنه و کارا و قوانینی هم که داشته باشه مشخصه .فقط باید ادمش باشه و یسری شرایط
3 تا مورد مثال زدی تاپیک هایی که هستن رو اگه میشه لینک بزار


تاپیک آخرمو بخون لینکاشونو گذاشتم❤*

----------


## sina_hp

*خب خب بهترین کار اینه که شما شروع کنید این شروع کردن مهمه به نتیجه هم فکر نکنید*

----------


## Mahdyu

> کسی که میشینه برا خودش دو دو تا چهارتا میکنه ببینه میصرفه بخونه یا نه براش همیشه دیره .این سوال 1 مهر بپرسه دیره 1 مرداد هم بپرسه براش دیره 
> یه مثال پارادوکس بود که میگفت جیب هایم پر از خالی است مثل همون مثله .طرف چون تو منگنه نیست و تایمش بازه براش دیره .از زیادی که براش دیره 
> افرادی هم که گفتی بودن و تونستن ولی بسیار انگشت شمار تو هر سال  .چون یه کار متفاوت و سخت و به شدت منظمی رو میطلبه .طوری که همیشه ساعت مطالعه 80 در هفته باشه و کمترین روز ممکن رو از دست بده که تو بازه 6 ماهه ادم خیلی محکمی میخواد
> تو این 6 ماه میشه رولی که طرف باید بازی کنه و کارا و قوانینی هم که داشته باشه مشخصه .فقط باید ادمش باشه و یسری شرایط
> 3 تا مورد مثال زدی تاپیک هایی که هستن رو اگه میشه لینک بزار


تاپیکش رو یکی از دوستان زده بود لینکشو گذاشته بود. البته اونی که از چهل هزار تا دو هزارو خورده ای اومده بود رو نزاشته بود. 
درسته منم میدونم سخته ولی دلیلی نداره بیایم بگیم نمیشه وقتی یه سریا انجامش دادن. شدنیه ولی عرقه اون سه ماهی که نخوندیو باید بریزی واقعا

----------


## reza2018

همون طور که الان حس بدی دارید  چرا از مهر یا شهریور شروع نکردید،اگر الان هم شروع نکنید فروردین حسرت میخورید چرا از دی شروع نکردید بخصوص کسایی که کنکور دوم یا سومشون هست. به هر حال مجبور هستید هرچه زود تر شروع کنید،فرضا در مدت باقی مونده نمیشه قبول شد،چه کاری از دستتون بر میاد؟
توجه کنید که نیاز نیست 100 درصد مطالب رو بخونید،80 درصد مطالب هر کتاب رو هم اگر خوب بخونید ومسلط باشه تا حد زیادی کافی هست.
195 روز تا روز کنکور مونده،45 روز برای جمع بندی کنار بزارید 150 روز برای مطالعه فرصت هست.

----------


## Rafolin403

> خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
> رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .


زور خودتو بزنیا... نهایتش اگه هیچی هم نیاری پرستاری میاری تو برو از الان روزی ۹ ساعت مفید بخون اگه نشد بیا یقه ی منو بگیر مشکل اینه که باید پیوستگی داشته باشی و اهمیت ندی به اون سه ماهی که گذشت
اگه الان نخونی سال بعد کارت سخت تره به این فکر کن زور خودتو میزنی دیگه تهش یا میشه یا نمیشه... نشد سال بعد با همین فرمون گرم گرم میری جلو تک رقمی میشی!
اکثر کسایی که دیر شروع میکنن به خاطر اینکه فکر میکنن سه ماه عقب افتادن دلسرد میشن
و اکثر کسایی که از مهر شروع کردن به کسانی فکر میکنن و از تابستون درس میخوندن و بازم دلسرد میشن
کسایی که از تابستون خوندن خیلی خستن وقتی به این فکر میکنن باید شیش ماه دیگه هم با همین فرمون برن جلو
و کی برنده ی این بازی میشه؟؟ کسی که اصلا حالیش نیس دلسرد شدن یعنی چی... همینجوری داره گاز میده میره جلو به کسایی که بهش میگن دیر شروع کردی هم اهمیت نمیده!

خداوکیلی الان اگه یکی از مهر هم بخواد از بقیه بپرسه پزشکی میارم؟ باز بقیه میخوان بهش بگن یه پسرعمو دارن که سه ساله روزی ۱۱ ساعت میخونه رتبش زیر هزار نمیشه
در عین حال یه سریا هم یه فامیل دور دارن که با ۶ ماه خوندن، پزشکی اورده!!!
به خودت بستگی داره که پسرعموهه باشی یا فامیل دور!!!

----------


## Mahdyu

اینم یه نمونه ی دیگه از شدن:
قهرمان پیشرفت: علی ناظمی، از رتبه‌ی 108432 تا رتبه‌ی 1175
95 صد هزاز
96 سه هزارو پونصد(با این رتیه میشه آزاده خیلی شهرارو قبول شد) 
97 هزارو صد. 
دیگه ینی رتبتون از اینم بدتر بوده که امید ندارید؟

----------


## Rainbow7

[QUOTE=shirin....s;1564483]


> خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
> رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .[/QUOTE
> هدفت چیه چه دانشگاهیو میخوای اول بگو چی میخوای؟  اگه هدفت برات  مهمه چرا نشه میشه فقط باید بیشتر از بقیه تلاش کنی موفق باشی


ممنون از پاسخت هدفم پرستاری همدان یا بهتر از این هست

----------


## Rainbow7

> کاملا دیره و اگه میخواید شروع کنید واقع بین باشید و واسه سال بعد برنامه بچینید ، پزشکی و رتبه آوردن اصلا کار آسونی نیست من خودم دانش آموز تیزهوشانم خیلی از دوستام که با تمام جدیت شروع کردن و از امسال یا پارسال دارن میخونن و ساعت مطالعشونم به شدت بالاست بازم  کم آوردن و ترازاشون از ۶۷۰۰/۶۸۰۰ بالاتر نمیره ، حالا شمایی که میخوای از الان شروع کنید و یه رشته خوب قبول شی جدا توی توهمید چون پزشکی آوردن یکی دو سال مطالعه متمرکز و سنگین و تستی میخواد و از الان دیگه نمیشه واسه کنکور ۹۹ امید داشت


من بیشتر منظورم پرستاری هست پرستاری دواتی حول و حوش 3و 4هزار منطقه 3

----------


## Rainbow7

> قابل توجهتون پیشنهاد میدم مصاحبه اقای فضلی و اقای تارم رو بخونید !میبینید ک از الان شروع کردن و نه تنها تونستن بلکه رتبه سه رقمی اوردن
> شما هم که میگید دوستاتون چند ساله میخونن ترازشون 6700 بالاتر نرفته پس باید به نوع گزینش مدرسه تیزهوشان شهر شما شک کرد!خود من با زیر 5 ساعت خوندن ترازم 6500 هست!
> پس لطفا یه نسخه کلی واسه ناامید کردن دیگران نپیچید!!با تشکر


تشکر زهرا از روحیه دادنت

----------


## Rainbow7

> شانس نه
> چیزی ک اسمشو ما شانس میذاریم در واقع پشت پردش ساعتها تلاش و بیخوابی اون فرد بوده
> بالاخره کسی که نتیجه متفاوت میخواد باید کار متفاوت کنه دیگه!
> معلومه اونی ک پایش ضعیفه باید بیخوابی بکشه دوبرابر سه برابر بقیه بخونه!!!این میشه تفکر متفاوت و خلق نتیجه متفاوت
> وگرنه گفتن جمله:من پایم ضعیفه از پسش برنمیام و ایشالا سال دیگه قوی میخونم رو که همه بلدن!


خب مسلما باید از جون مایه گذاشت خب یه نیمه از فوتبالم که باشه تیمی که عقبه با تموم جون باید حمله کنه خب یه زمان بازی فوتبال بارسا و پی اس جی اینطوری شد که بارسا باتمام توان جنگید و تونست در لحظه اخر ببره

----------


## _LEYLA_

25 آذر این تاپیک رو زدی
امروز 1 دی ماهه
شروع کردی عایا؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Rainbow7

> من یه نفر رو میشناسم از اواخر اذر خوند 700 منطقه دو تو سال 96 شد رفت پزشکی ارومیه. یه دختر خانمی میشناسم از دی ماه خوند 200 منطقه دو شددکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی تهران اورد. یه خانم متاهل میشناسم از دی ماه خوند  600 منطقه دو شد داروسازی تهران رفت. هزار نفرم میشناسم چند سال کنکور و هنوز....... همه چی ب خودت بستگی داره زمان کافیه


ماشالله چقدر میشناسین  :Yahoo (4):  ممنون از روحیتون امیدوارم ما هم بشیم اونش خصی که از دی 98 شرو کردو شد

----------


## Rainbow7

> هزاران نفر هستن. ساعت ها درس میخونن. روزی دوازده ساعت. روزی 14 ساعت. مثه این میمونه یه بز رو ببنیدید به میز مطالعه . ولی برخی هستند که 4 ماه خوندن ولی قبول شدن.  نسخه یکی رو نمیشه برای همه پیچید.


مثال قشنگی بود ولی متوجه نشدم بز رو بستن به میز  :Yahoo (1):  یعنی چی یعنی از الان میشه درسته

----------


## Rainbow7

> 100درصد میشه 6ماه اصلا فرصت کمی نیست 
> من یادمه پارسال دوسه ماه اخر تازه یهو به خودم اومدم وتوهمون مدت کم چقدر تونستم بخونم..متاسفانه ما آدما همیشه وقتی که دیگه اخره راهه به خودمون میایم که اون موقع واسه یه عده خاصی که پایه ی خوبی دارن شاید دیرنباشه..
> اما الان واقعا تایم خیلی خوب وزیادیه واسه رسیدن به هررشته ای که دلتون بخواد هررشته ای...میدونید هرروز چقدر میشه درس خوند؟ یبار با قدرت وانگیزه شروع کن و فقط یه روزتو کامل بخون اون وقت میفهمی همون یه فصلی که خوندی چقدر تورو جلو انداخته.
> من کاملا این تاپیک زدنا واین سوال پرسیدنارو درک میکنم و میدونم که قدرتشو داری و فقط منتظر تایید بقیه ای..
> توکل کن به خدا وشروع کن مطمعنم که اگر از لحظه به لحظت بهره ببری بهترین نتیجه رومیگیری. 
> درضمن به این تراز ازمون و....اصلا توجهی نکن ولی به ازمونایی که خودت میزنی و تایمشون خیلی توجه داشته باش وسعی کن نخونده سراغ ازمون نری چون بدتر روحیتو خراب میکنه ..یکبار سعی کن کامل بخونی وبعد بری سرازمون با کنترل تایم و هدف گذاری..
> اون وقت میفهمی درس خوندن هم لذت بخشه : ) و کنکور هم جذابه...
> با کنکور وکتابات دوست باش و سعی کن فرارنکنی ازش تا خودتم آزرده خاطرنباشی هروز...که اونجوری تا خود روزکنکور فقط عذاب میکشی : )
> به بقیه نه ولی به خودت ثابت کن که یه انسانی واشرف مخلوقات و توانایی هات خیلی بیشتراز کنکوره و کنکور فقط یه پل کوچیکیه واسه رسیدن به تمام آرزوهات.
> ...


ممنون از روحیت و درک کردنت

----------


## Rainbow7

> برای ساختن زندگیت
> هیچوقت نا امید نشو
> یه روزی به خودت میای و افتخار میکنی از اینکه ادامه دادی و تسلیم نشدی
> یه روزی که با یک موفقیت ، زندگی تو تغییر دادی
> برای رسیدن به اون روز ،  باید پشتکار و پایداری نشون بدی
> برای رسیدن به اون روز باید ذره بین بشی و کاملا رو هدفت فوکوس کنی
> برای رسیدن به اون روز نباید در مقابل مشکلاتی که جلو راهت سبز می شن کم بیاری ، چون هیچ مسئله ای بدون راه حل نیست
> نباید بگی من بدشانسم ، سرنوشت من اینه 
> نباید مسیر هدف رو رها کنی
> شانس تویی ، سرنوشت هم دست خودته...


چقدر جملات انگیزه دهنده وخاصی بود خیر ببینین واقعا تشکر از لطفتون .امیدوارم بتونیم

----------


## parham7983

> خب سلام خدمت همه ی دوستانی که این تاپیک رو میخونن مدیونید اگه جواب ندید خواهشا هر چی بار علمی دارید و تا اینجا کسب کردید رو بزارید و توضیح بدید از الان دیر نیست برای رشته ی پزشکی و پرستاری دولتی خب همونطور که میدونید امروز 25 آذر و نزدیک شدیم به دی .سوال اصلی آیا از الان دیر نیست ؟
> رحمت بر پدرو مادر کسی که این تاپیک را میخواند و جواب میدهد .


بنظر من از الان نمیشه رتبه زیر 1000 آورد
مگر اینکه حداقل یکی از شرایط زیر رو داشته باشی:
1_پایه درسی متوسط تا خوب
2_ساعت مطالعه حداقل 12تا13 ساعت خالص و با کیفیت.. 
اگه هردو باشن که عالی تر
البته رتبه حدود 5000 با روزانه 11 ساعت خوندن هم بدست میاد
بستگی داره چی میخوای؟ 
به اندازش باید سختی بکشی
و السلام...!

----------


## A.H.M

چقدر به این تاپیک بال و پر دادین
بنظر ماهایی که نظر میدیم بزرگترین جنایت رو در حق استارتر انجام میدیم
چون ما یا نظرمون منفیه و باعث خراب کردن روحیه و باور استارتر میشیم و استارتر میگه انگار نمیشه پس فعلا بیخیال یا نظراتمون مثبته و باعث اعتماد بنفس کاذب استارتر میشیم و استارتر میگه انگار میشه پس فعلا بیخیال بعدا میخونم

در کل کسایی که رسیدن حرف نزدن بلکه عمل کردن و بعد از عملشون حرف زدن

----------


## Mysterious

*در عجبم از افرادی که میگن فلان رتبه رو میتونی بیاری
مثلا من از شما میپرسم اگه از الان تا ۶ ماه بعد رژیم بگیرم چند کیلو میتونم کم کنم؟
یکی میگه ۱۲ کیلو
یکی میگه ۶ کیلو
ولی کسی میپرسه چجوری میخوای غذا بخوری که وزنت بیاد پایین؟
یا یه سوال غیر واقعی دیگه،بنظر شما اگه من ۶ ماه برم ورزش کنم میتونم به اندام ایده آلم برسم؟ الان حدودا ۷۰ کیلو هستم
یکی میگه بعله من میشناسم طرف تو ۳ ماه رسید
اون یکی میگه نه ۶ ماه کمه من یکیو دیدم ۲ ساله ورزش میکنه هنو از سیکس پک ۲ پکشم در نیومده خوش خیالیا
ولی آیا شما میدونید توانایی من تو ورزش چقدره؟ آیا میدونید من چقدر غذا میخورم،چقدر تلاش خواهم کرد؟ 
یه سوال فوق مسخره میتونید حدس بزنید اگه من رژیم غذایی خوبی داشته باشم و ورزشم کنم بنظرتون تو ۴۰ سالگی دیابت میگیرم؟
یکی میگه آره بابا من یکیو میشناسم تو عمرش قند نمیخورد باز دیابت گرفت

سوال در مورد حدس فلان رتبه از الان به مسخرگی سوالات بالاس*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_دانشجوی  دکتری روانشناسی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بود خانم محترمی هم بود،
یادمه یبار واسه همیشه بهم گفت : اینو یبار میگم خوب گوش کن ، اگه منتظر تایید بقیه ای هیچ وقت پیش من نیا !!!

تا وقتی منتظر نظر بقیه ای واسه راهی که انتخاب کردی داری درجا میزنی !!! مخاطبم همه اونایی هستن که مثل من کنکور دارن نه یک نفر!!!


سرتو بنداز پایین راهتو ادامه بده هیچی نگو_

----------


## Lagertha

> ممنون از روحیت و درک کردنت


پرقدرت شروع کن تو خیلی قوی تراز آزمونی هستی که میخواد تو 4ساعت آیندتو تعیین کنه : ) 
و هروقتم ناامید وخسته شدی وروحیتو از دست دادی یاد این حدیث بیفت :
امام علی (ع) : بزرگترین گناه ناامیدی از رحمت خداست.
این جمله ی کلیشه ایه یه قدم به سمت خدا بردار تااون صدقدم بیاد به سمتت و واقعا تجربه کردم : ) یه مدت دوربودن ازخدا همه چیزو بهم میریزه و اون وقته که خسته وافسرده ونا امیدی ... هروقت دیدی یجای کارت میلنگه ودرست نمیشه شک کن به اینکه شاید ازخدا دورشدی ..
برات بهترینارو آرزو میکنم : )

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=arminesfahaniha;1564971][QUOTE=shirin....s;1564483]
ممنون از پاسخت هدفم پرستاری همدان یا بهتر از این هست[/QUOTEشما بشین بخون تو این زمان باقی مونده نه تنها درمیای بلکه بهترشم درمیای نتم نیا موفق باشی

----------


## آن شرلی

مشکل بچه ها اینه که انقدر میپرسن دیر نیس؟؟
تا بالاخره یکی بگه آره بابا عمرا اگه از الان شروع کنی برسی
بعد ایننا هم تخت بگیرن بخوابن تا سال بعد
نمیشه که اینجوری
کسی که واقعا بخواد به یه هدفی برسه از بقیه نظر نمیخواد که
فقط با تمام توانش تاکید میکنم با تمااام توانش تلاش میکنه

یا علی

----------


## high.target

_دوستان سلام به همه
ی کلام میشه چون شما انسانی
و نمیشه چون باز هم شما انسانی
میبینی کاملا ب خودت بستگی داره میخای بشه یا نه؟؟؟
اگ میخای بشه تلاشتو بکن چون میشه
اگ نمیخای بشه هم ک دیگه وقت من و نگیر
هشنک مشاور عصبی
سوال مشاوره ای روحیه ای انگیزشی دوستان داشتن در خدمتم_

----------


## امید رسولی

اگه میخواست به ارزوهاش برسه نمیومد تایپک بزنه ، می‌رفت درسش رو میخوند 
کسی هم بخواد اینطوری نا امید بشه درس نخونه بهتره

----------

